# Australian paper mocked for obit of 'The Thorn Birds' author



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)

SYDNEY (AP) — Australia's main national newspaper was facing sharp criticism over its obituary of the nation's most famous author, whom it described as plain and overweight.


The Australian newspaper's obituary of Colleen McCullough, whose novel "The Thorn Birds" sold 30 million copies worldwide and who died on Thursday at age 77 after a long illness, opened not with a list of her myriad accomplishments, but with a description of her appearance.


"Colleen McCullough, Australia's best-selling author, was a charmer," the obituary began. "Plain of feature, and certainly overweight, she was, nevertheless, a woman of wit and warmth. In one interview, she said: "I've never been into clothes or figure and the interesting thing is I never had any trouble attracting men."


Soon, the hashtag myozobituary was trending on Twitter, as people across the world mocked the publication for what many viewed as a blatantly sexist treatment of a lauded literary figure.
http://news.yahoo.com/australian-paper-mocked-obit-thorn-birds-author-025055008.html


----------



## Falcon (Jan 31, 2015)

Pretty bad editing, if you ask me.  He/she should be replaced with someone with a little more understanding and compassion.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

Talk about a left-handed compliment ...


----------

